# Australia PR new rule



## newuserA (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am a software engineer, I am planning to apply for Australia next year 2016. But, has the Australlia immigration department changed the rule for Australia pr points? According to some news, the points required for Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO Group 2613) is 65, if thats so then I will have to wait another 2 years to gain 5 points by work experience, cause now I have 60 points.

Is this true that the rules for immigration has changed in July 2015.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

There is no such change bro, you can even apply with 55 point, by getting state sponsorship which will give you additional 5 points.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

newuserA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software engineer, I am planning to apply for Australia next year 2016. But, has the Australlia immigration department changed the rule for Australia pr points? According to some news, the points required for Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO Group 2613) is 65, if thats so then I will have to wait another 2 years to gain 5 points by work experience, cause now I have 60 points.
> 
> Is this true that the rules for immigration has changed in July 2015.


I havent heard this from anyone, please share the source of this news.......


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

this is not true..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

No changes to the points system since the past few years. In fact, for Software professionals, the number of seats this year increased by 359 to 5364.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You need 60 points in order to apply for a visa, however there are places on the DIBP website where they incorrectly say you require 65.


----------



## newuserA (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for reply.


----------



## newuserA (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually expactforum not allowing me to post url.


----------



## newuserA (Apr 14, 2015)

two more post left.


----------



## newuserA (Apr 14, 2015)

last post left.


----------



## newuserA (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually read on this site. https://www.acacia-au.com/immigration-update-August-2015.php. So very confused about this source.


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserA said:


> Actually read on this site. https://www.acacia-au.com/immigration-update-August-2015.php. So very confused about this source.


Hi

The points needed for 189 remain at 60. I had the same confusion a couple of days ago and got it cleared by DIBP.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Mismanagement said:


> Hi
> 
> The points needed for 189 remain at 60. I had the same confusion a couple of days ago and got it cleared by DIBP.
> 
> Hope this helps.


can you share your english score?


----------



## amitnr (May 4, 2017)

*Citizenship Query*

I received my Australian PR in 2015 ( May 14, 2015) and it's valid till May 2020.

I have not moved there as I received job offer in US around that time and was planning to move sometime this year after saving some money. I completed my initial landing in 2015 itself.

Question I have now is if I move to Australia now I will be spending less than 4 years on my current permanent residence visa and would have to apply for residence return visa in 2020 to continue to avail travel facilities while staying there.

As per new citizenship rules in Australia now a person needs to spend 4 years in as permanent resident to be eligible for citizenship. I wanted to understand how this affects me ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

amitnr said:


> I received my Australian PR in 2015 ( May 14, 2015) and it's valid till May 2020.
> 
> I have not moved there as I received job offer in US around that time and was planning to move sometime this year after saving some money. I completed my initial landing in 2015 itself.
> 
> ...


You've posted a citizenship question on a 2-year old thread about points required for a PR visa. You may get more help if you use a more relevant thread.

However, regarding the change in citizenship, it's the same affect for you as the previous rules - you need to be resident in Australia for 4 years prior to your application with no more than 12 months outside the country.


----------



## amitnr (May 4, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You've posted a citizenship question on a 2-year old thread about points required for a PR visa. You may get more help if you use a more relevant thread.
> 
> However, regarding the change in citizenship, it's the same affect for you as the previous rules - you need to be resident in Australia for 4 years prior to your application with no more than 12 months outside the country.



thank you Maggie. I wanted to know specifically that even if my current PR expires in 2020 and I continue living in Australia beyond that, would that stay be counted towards the 4 year period or not. Do I have to apply for another PR or another type of visa that time. (I am aware that I need to apply for RRV to be able travel internationally after 2020)


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

amitnr said:


> thank you Maggie. I wanted to know specifically that even if my current PR expires in 2020 and I continue living in Australia beyond that, would that stay be counted towards the 4 year period or not. Do I have to apply for another PR or another type of visa that time. (I am aware that I need to apply for RRV to be able travel internationally after 2020)


PR is permanent rights to reside, work and study.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

FFACS is correct PR means you can reside till you have valid visa for the same... PR does expire after 5 years ...so coming to your point you have to satisfy the criteria for PR renewal (check on the au govt site) and over all when you complete 4 years or 1460 days of PR in australia you can apply for citizenship..

if any information is wrong please let me know so i can be aware of the same.thanks ...

FFACS whats your qualification...iam from ece branch and planning to apply for the 261111 would be able to help me out with R&R thanks in advance..


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

auspr17 said:


> FFACS is correct PR means you can reside till you have valid visa for the same... PR does expire after 5 years ...so coming to your point you have to satisfy the criteria for PR renewal (check on the au govt site) and over all when you complete 4 years or 1460 days of PR in australia you can apply for citizenship..
> 
> if any information is wrong please let me know so i can be aware of the same.thanks ...
> 
> FFACS whats your qualification...iam from ece branch and planning to apply for the 261111 would be able to help me out with R&R thanks in advance..


PR does not expire after 5 years. Once you are in Australia you can stay as a Permanent Resident forever.

However, the travel rights attached to the grant of Permanent Residence expire after 5 years. 

If you leave Australia and wish to return again after that point, you will need a Resident Return Visa.

That would allow you to re-enter Australia - and continue to be a (Permanent) resident, as you were before you left Australia, hence the name of that visa - Resident Return Visa.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

auspr17 said:


> FFACS is correct PR means you can reside till you have valid visa for the same... PR does expire after 5 years ...so coming to your point you have to satisfy the criteria for PR renewal (check on the au govt site) and over all when you complete 4 years or 1460 days of PR in australia you can apply for citizenship..
> 
> if any information is wrong please let me know so i can be aware of the same.thanks ...
> 
> FFACS whats your qualification...iam from ece branch and planning to apply for the 261111 would be able to help me out with R&R thanks in advance..


I like how you agree with me then say the opposite 

As to your questions, I've a BSc in Com Sci with Neural Networks as end project. That was 20 years ago, since then I've moved up a bit .And I'm afraid your R&Rs need to be your own work. ACS give pretty straightforward advice on what they expect to see in their guides. Have a look.


----------

